# Labeled Bottles



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 6, 2013)

Anybody here like labeled bottles? I've even found a few of them myself.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 6, 2013)

Close up. Would put them in a window, but they are harder to transport. Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice stuff Ryan, I'd keep them away from windows and sunlight...

*I like labels myself, both older...*


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

*and newer...*


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

*Pharmacy...*


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

*Reapplied labels....*


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

*Even labels made on my printer for display purposes...*


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

*Unused labels...*


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

*Food labels....*


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

*and expensive beer labels, last one on Ebay sold for $120...*


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good Jim, I keep mine in my closet to keep them out of the sunlight.


----------

